

Discover great European startups for investment - bontoJR
http://globalinnovation.co/

======
bontoJR
> _Start-up funding raised is much lower than in the US._

> _The number of US. and European start-ups is comparable. However, European
> start-ups only raised 23% the amount raised by their US. counterparts._

This is the second biggest problem we have in Europe, we cannot compete with
startups experimenting new markets with 2-3 even 4 times the financial power
of an European one.

> _Early-stage exit valuations are much lower than in the US._

> _Early stage exits are valued 16%-20% the amount of the US. counterparts.
> Comparatively lower funding for latter stages and fewer buyers, relative to
> the US._

This is the biggest problem, we cannot solve the first one, without giving to
investors a real opportunity to exit. We continuously miss this point, no exit
means no money, how an investor can put money on something the exit is very
difficult?

